# hollie our westie



## 95424 (Jun 12, 2005)

hi all.
hollie has been motorhoming with us since she was a tiny puppy!
never a problem, only when wet, but we have our strategy!!

We're taking her abroad for the first time on a year's trip to france spain and portugal in 2006 and would like to know the pitfalls . I've done all the enquiring re passport, jabs, return vet inspections etc, so it's really just hazards and restrictions while there that I'm needing to know. 
Any other info welcomed, incidentally, too.

I attach a pic of hollie in the wonderful 'porta-poch' which i discovered on the net and got from a great lady in australia within a week! this is so she can travel with us on the scooter which we trail behind us on our travels! 

cheers all,
Marty


----------



## Road_Runner_644 (May 9, 2005)

Hi Marty 

We have taken our Westie, Dougal to France for the past 2 years. We really can't think of any problems at all day to day. France is a much more forgiving of Dog owners and you see Dogs in restaurants, stores and on the beach. 

Although this is maybe just the French attitude to their laws. 

When we got to our first site 2 years ago, I asked the rules concerning dogs. I was told, always on a lead, not on the beach, and clean up after him. 

To my surprise I saw dogs walking around without leads, dogs on the beach all day long, and the worse thing, a lot don't seem to clean up after their dogs. 

Still, we had a great time, Doug actually got to go swimming in the sea, we would take him to the beach late evening, so we tried to be a little bit considerate. 

The site also had Dog showers "Doggy Douche" they called it. There were 2 platforms in the showers to suit large or small dogs, each with a hairdryer. 

I have read somewhere about caterpillars you shouldn't let them go near, and the higher risk of some virus or infection, but i've never talked to anyone about it that's been to France with their Dogs. 

Dave


----------



## zaskar (Jun 6, 2005)

Road_Runner_644 said:


> Hi Marty
> 
> Agree with everything road runner has said. I can't think of any pitfalls, only benefits of having your best mate with you! ;-)
> We take our Persian Cat Dougal (funny that innit) and he has to go on the motorbike to the vet in Calais. Loves it and he doesn't half cause a stir in the waiting room! Must find a small set of leathers and a crash hat for him ;-)


----------



## 95915 (Aug 2, 2005)

Thanks to all who have posted on this one, feeling much better was starting to worry if I was doing the right thing, taking our lad with us, well, wouldn't have left him, we just wouldn't be planning or going on our trip. We're going to be travelling for 6 months, haven't really started to make plans for a route yet, probably France then on to Spain where the inlaws live, and the who knows (suggestions welcomed). There will be myself and other half and Oski a 2 year black lab he'll be 2 years and 8 months when we go. Just had his chip done, and rabies injections will start in two weeks.

A few questions if you don't mind.

Do most of the campsites take dogs?
How do they cope with the heat? (Any tips)
Any recommendations for insurance companies?
Is good quality dog food readily available? (fussy eater - yeah I know a fussy lab unbelievable ain't)
How/where do you find a good vet? - Any info addresses, etc would be appreciated.
Haven't brought our camper yet, I don't want anything too big, anyone done a long period in something like a VW T4 with an awing.

Looking forward to other dog owners with their experiences giving us a little time in response to this post. Thanks in advance.


----------



## zaskar (Jun 6, 2005)

[quote="A few questions if you don't mind..[/quote]

Do most of the campsites take dogs?
yes

How do they cope with the heat? (Any tips)
Pretty good if you keep them in the shade. A 12 volt fan would be sensible when/if required. If my best mate Dougal (long haired persian cat) can cope, I recon anything can with sensible precautions

Any recommendations for insurance companies? Don't use them myself. Mercenaries as far as I'm concerned. If Doug' needs it, I'LL pay por it!

Is good quality dog food readily available? (fussy eater - yeah I know a fussy lab unbelievable ain't)
Take as stock of favourite food and gradually start mixing it with the locally available.

How/where do you find a good vet? - Only know the one we use in Calais and she's wonderfull and speaks english which is great cos practise as I might, my French is lousy! Christian Petry. Do a search on the net forVETS CALAIS, she's there.

Haven't brought our camper yet, I don't want anything too big, anyone done a long period in something like a VW T4 with an awing
Not myself, but considering there's millions of them been made and sold and you don't see mant on the side of the road, they cant be that bad can they?

Looking forward to other dog owners with their experiences giving us a little time in response to this post. Thanks in advance.[/quote]
Will a cat owner do?  
Seriously, get your mates out there with you. You wont regret it and they enhance any holiday, especially if you're lucky enough to go long term.
Our Dougal's been umpteen times to France and I'm utterly convinced he loves it. Rather than being stuck at home all day on his own, he gets us at his beck and call 24/7. ;-)


----------



## 95915 (Aug 2, 2005)

Thanks for reply and of course cat owners count  

Useful stuff thanks again. I can't wait to go seven months will fly by, then the six months away will fly by too.

With the heat thing I'm sure he'll cope although in the garden in the summer he has a paddling pool and a wind break/shade you'll find him on his back normally showing his wears/jewels for all to see in the sun, not the shade. 

Thanks again.


----------



## zaskar (Jun 6, 2005)

Escaper said:


> With the heat thing I'm sure he'll cope although in the garden in the summer he has a paddling pool and a wind break/shade you'll find him on his back normally showing his wears/jewels for all to see in the sun, not the shade.
> quote]
> 
> Phwaaaaaaaaaaaaaarrrrrrrrr!!!!!!!!!!
> Tough life eh?


----------

